# Cold water Trout



## wtbfishin

I've got a thing for fresh water Trout and I don't care who knows . 

Had a big time Fri. on a drift down the Clinch River in Tn. w/Rocky Top Anglers. Several fish bumping 20", lost a Brown that was HUGE of course and a couple of other near misses that couldn't find the hook in the streamer, fish in the 7-8lb range. 

We were fishing 6x tippet w/a 15' leader, nymphing was done w/a New Zealand strike indicator, that thing is the ticket in technical water like the Clinch :yes:.

I've fished several rivers up this way Tn., NC, Ga. this has been the best to date. Check out vid if you've got the time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15R54NOHlLM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## daniel9829

Looks like you had fun


----------



## TN-Trout Head

*More Rivers To Fish In This Area*

Maybe I can offer a couple more suggestions to you. I'm from Chattanooga and fish the area around here (within 125 miles or so) quite often. You should give some thought to the Caney Fork River outside Cookeville, TN. as well. The Caney has some very large browns, same flow type as the Clinch but not as wide. The Caney is a completely different river when they are not generating but when they are it changes completely. Drift it much like the Clinch, take the boat back up, drift down the favorite spots. Water level will go from no flow to swift currents and high water very quickly. My oldest son has a really nice 8 lb brown from the Caney Fork

Another one you might want to review is the Hiwassee River, same scenario, use a drift boat or a guide, you can also wade this when TVA is not generating. It also has some very large browns and has turned up some great fish over the years. Both of these rivers are hydro generated but the Hiwassee is not nearly as deep with big holes as the Caney Fork.

Last, if you get back this way anytime soon you might try the Tellico River which is not far from the Hiwassee. This river is much smaller, free flow run off from the NC watershed. Completely different landscape, large boulders, holes, runs, etc. Both the Hiwassee and Tellico are catch and release after October 1st I believe. I fish this river all the time, they stock it March 1st through Labor Day so there are plenty of opportunities to catch your limit of 7 fish.

Hope this helps, at least I'm in my comfort zone with freshwater trout and relying on you guys for saltwater help.

Catch em and good luck.
TN Trout Head


----------



## wtbfishin

thanks TN, I've fished the Tellico once and the Hiwassee several times, but not the Caney, although I've heard good things about it.

I'd have to say neither of the 1st two compare in quality of fish that came from the Clinch Friday. Their both good for numbers though.

The T&H get stocked w/a lot of snits sometimes a little better fish in the DH season, they did put some very nice brood fish in the Hiwassee during the last DH. 

The Clinch is currently stocked only w/fingerlings these fish are as close to wild as possible good color w/well developed fins, you can tell the difference in how you need to fish them to get a take along w/the tug they put out, w/the legal slot nothing 15-20" harvested they've got a good thing going on the Clinch. Nearly every fish I caught was in the slot & fat. There are definitely monster Browns I saw them :shifty:.

It really needs to be drifted to get the best shot at the fish, w/limited wade access, and those areas get pounded on the weekends. Lots of gun shy fish, but their there.

I'll have to try the Caney one day.

PS I have a place in Mentone just S of Chattanooga do you know Mentone?


----------



## TN-Trout Head

*Cold Water Trout - Reply*

Yep, as I recall, the Clinch is probably the closest to a naturally fresh water stream around here as possible. The Clinch has the State record for a Brown as I recall. 

Yes, I know where Mentone is, they had a "ski slope" down there many years ago, not sure if they still blow snow but I did those bunny slopes many years ago when I was in college.

Just for an FYI, there are several streams in North Ga around Ellijay and Blue Ridge, some are a private streams with catch and release only but huge fish since they don't get taken out of the stream.

I can point you to a couple of guys who guide that area if you are interested.

Tight lines!


----------



## wtbfishin

I've fished a bit around Blue Ridge the Toccoa and NC Cherokee area, Nantahala, also fished that trophy section in Cherokee tied into some nice pigs there, and I've hit Dukes a few time in Ga. now that was very fun huge trout small creek tuff challenging fishin'! Chattahoochee and Smith creek up that way. Really like the Chattooga N Ga./SC. 

I have followed NGTO a good while and have gleaned much info on that site on where to fish, someone in that bunch has been everywhere you can think of fly fishing and they like to share info. I'm pretty much C&R w/trout those little guys are to boney for me. I just love to trick'em

They still blow snow in Mentone every chance they get when it's cold enough, the old man that built all of that (Jack Jones) past away not to long ago, and the old hotel burned to the ground this year along w/the adjacent build called the White Elephant it was full to the brim w/many, many, antiques.

Oh yeah the Clinch does hold that record somewhere around 28lbs if you can imagine that FISH! It's a fairly old record. 

I'll do my best to keep a tight line, same to you TN.


----------



## Robin

Nice trip...............I'm going to the Hiawassee and Tellico in 2 wks.Hope I catch some fish.2 full days on Hiawassee and eve./morn. on Tellico.Love it up there.................

Robin


----------



## TN-Trout Head

*Trout Fishin on Tellico & Hiwassee*

Robin,
Not sure if you are from this area or from the Gulf but if you want to give me a call maybe I can give you some help for both of those rivers. TVA has just been doing some maintenance on the the dam at Hiwassee the past couple of weeks and raised the water temp to a critical point of possibly losing some of the fish. They ended up changing their schedule because so many trout fisherman and the guides were all up in the air about it.

I fish the Tellico a lot more than Hiwassee but both are nice. If you are using a fly rod you should do very well at the Hiwassee. I went up there the last weekend before Labor Day and counted 42 cars from the first parking lot up to the boat ramp. There were 10 guys fishing one hole but it probably will have cooled back down now. I also have a favorite Panther Martin spinning lure that I'll turn you on to if you use artificial.

Both will be Catch and Release now I believe so don't plan any campside fried trout dinners! Good luck to you.

If this posts properly I am trying to include a pic of a hawg I landed at Tellico on 8.22.2014. Best fish I've ever taken out of that river and I've only seen 2 more this size caught there.


----------



## Robin

Wow,I've never seen a Trout that big let alone caught one.I'll be using a fly rod,my son a spinning.I've never caught a Trout on a fly,I used fly rods as a kid with bait.
PM me your phone,I'd like to talk.

Robin


----------



## wtbfishin

Yep Oct starts the DH (delayed harvest) in Tn., NC, which = C&R artificial lures only (no bait) not sure but possibly single hooks. 

Just means they'll be plenty to catch for awhile, stockers get cleaned out pretty quick during the catch and eat season, Tellico is stocked real heavy though, it is very pretty river, great place for kids to fish. That fish TN ate is most likely a DH hold over.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil

That is one helluva rainbow! Nice work.

I'll be headed to Arkansas over Thanksgiving, plan to give the trout a work out. I was down in June and caught quite a few, including three browns between 18" and 20". Since they increased the minimum size on browns to 24" on the White River, the place is lousy with 18" browns. That is a very fun problem to have.


----------



## wtbfishin

Crazy Old Phil said:


> That is one helluva rainbow! Nice work.
> 
> I'll be headed to Arkansas over Thanksgiving, plan to give the trout a work out. I was down in June and caught quite a few, including three browns between 18" and 20". Since they increased the minimum size on browns to 24" on the White River, the place is lousy with 18" browns. That is a very fun problem to have.


I'd really like to get over that way, I've seen some great fish out of the WR and the Little Red their on my list.

Do you plan to wade or get in a boat Phil?


----------



## Robin

I knew about the delayed harvest.It's a good idea,but,my next trip up there will be catch and eat.It's just that I like eating Trout.They were a staple growing up...........

Robin


----------



## Crazy Old Phil

wtbfishin said:


> I'd really like to get over that way, I've seen some great fish out of the WR and the Little Red their on my list.
> 
> Do you plan to wade or get in a boat Phil?


I always wade. Unless they have all the generators running, then I stay home.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil

Robin said:


> I knew about the delayed harvest.It's a good idea,but,my next trip up there will be catch and eat.It's just that I like eating Trout.They were a staple growing up...........
> 
> Robin


My in-laws are the same way, so I try to fill their freezer full of 14" rainbows every trip. If it were up to me, I'd probably release them all.


----------



## TN-Trout Head

*Pretty Little Trout*

WTB and Robin,
Here's one of the prettiest fish I've ever caught, nabbed the little fellow last October up at Hiwassee. I hear stories of monster browns from Hiwassee but have never been lucky enough to snag one of the big boys. I just about stepped on a brown back in June that would easily have gone 6-8 lbs just chilling out in a small run while the water was down. I threw my spinner at him at least 2 dozen times, not interested and finally spooked him so he left his hole.

My oldest son and I were up there and he spotted a big rainbow that would have gone 8+ lbs but again, not interested. Most of the fish in Hiwassee are in the 7-8 inch range but it's a great river for fly fisherman. I think the best time to catch Hiwassee is right after they start generating with only one generator. You can still wade it without worrying about your life. If they start two generators you better get out quickly as it becomes very dangerous and several fisherman have drowned there over the years.

Enjoy the picture, not a big fish but sure was a beautiful little baby.


----------



## TN-Trout Head

Robin, I sent you a private message. Read it and give me a ring please.


----------



## Robin

TN-Trout Head said:


> Robin, I sent you a private message. Read it and give me a ring please.


Sure thing,tomorrow eve.

Robin


----------



## Robin

The trip to Tenn. is history,it was a great time.I caught 4 14" rainbows and 2 10" native rainbows the 2nd day 11/12.The first day I lost 1 and missed 4.I did get a bream though.
My son was the big catch guy on the river on 11/11.he landed 4 14" rainbows and the biggest rainbow I ever saw,19" 3 1/2 lbs.
Pictures to follow,I hope..................


----------



## wtbfishin

Sounds like you both had fun :thumbsup:! What water did you get to fish?


----------



## Robin

Hiawassee, below the dam to Reliance.Beautiful river,will go back.I have a couple of other trips planned.
Next month Cherokee for 2 days,then White River.

Robin


----------



## Richard J.

Don't know if anyone down here fish for steelhead up north but they are running heavy right now in all the streams in Pennsylvania bordering Lake Erie. One heck of a fight on two lb. test. If water is dirty you can go to 4lb. Worth a trip.


----------



## wtbfishin

Richard J. said:


> Don't know if anyone down here fish for steelhead up north but they are running heavy right now in all the streams in Pennsylvania bordering Lake Erie. One heck of a fight on two lb. test. If water is dirty you can go to 4lb. Worth a trip.


 Funny you brought that up as I'm planning to head to Erie 1st part of Nov, w/a couple well trained steelheaders ,.


----------



## Robin

Now you have my attention as well.The guy I fished with up in Tn.said go before you die it's that good.

So many trips.........so little $$$$$


----------



## Richard J.

The good thing is winter fishing up there is as good as it gets. Any rain that raises the creeks and they just pour into the streams. A real blast with a fly rod or very light tackle. Couldn't tell you how many times I had to go down stream to find my backing and fly line. Just tie back on and hope he is still there. Can show you some of my flies that really work up there. You can also tip them with small maggots that they sell in the bait shops. Don't know if it helps or not.


----------



## wtbfishin

Richard J. said:


> The good thing is winter fishing up there is as good as it gets. Any rain that raises the creeks and they just pour into the streams. A real blast with a fly rod or very light tackle. Couldn't tell you how many times I had to go down stream to find my backing and fly line. Just tie back on and hope he is still there. Can show you some of my flies that really work up there. You can also tip them with small maggots that they sell in the bait shops. Don't know if it helps or not.


 Doubt I'd go for the Maggot unless it's my last day and I'm fishless  I believe I have some Maggot patterns somewhere though, and I'm always interested in patterns that work! 

The trip has me dreaming about fish again Ha!


----------



## Richard J.

I have seen a lot of people up there tip the fly with maggots. I and my family can catch way more and no mess putting them on. If you are using nymphs you have to remember to look for line quiver. They reflex strike. If line quivers lift rod and hang on. Too many people wait for a hard strike. Very rare.


----------



## Robin

Richard J. said:


> Don't know if anyone down here fish for steelhead up north but they are running heavy right now in all the streams in Pennsylvania bordering Lake Erie. One heck of a fight on two lb. test. If water is dirty you can go to 4lb. Worth a trip.


What part of Penn. are you talking about?Are there guides for us strangers?


----------



## Richard J.

Erie is great and yes there are guides for what ever you need. Just remember a lot of guides want you to go out and troll for steelhead. You want one that will take you to streams or near shore for fly fishing. And yes there are enough of them. You don't really need a guide. Just search on the net for walnut , 20 mile or other streams. You can find them all the way to New York. You don't have to go anywhere near that far, Most are handy to Erie and any bait shop will be very helpful. They are not afraid to give you current information. Some of them post there number so you can call before going so you can no the conditions of the water and what rate they are running. They are easy to find and if you go it is much better in the week instead of weekends when everyone else is out. You haven't lived till you tie into a steelhead around 30 inches give or take with a sage custom 9 foot 3 weight. What a thrill.


----------



## Robin

^ ^ ^

Now you've done it !!!!

Thanks


----------



## Jason

I got a bunch of trout I caught up in Cherokee in July that are thawed waiting to be smoked today fer fish dip this Dega weekend!!!!


----------



## wtbfishin

RJ do you know this place, this was a video of an insane amount of SH but it didn't post the way I intended, 3wt sounds like a drawn out affair, these guys are talking 6-8 wt. Try the link to see some FISH!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152724753069870&set=vb.90416719869&type=2&theater


----------



## Richard J.

Couldn't get the link to open. It looks like the bottom of walnut creek from pic. There is a big parking area there. It could be any of the streams entering erie. Lots of people up there use heavy gear, evening spinning tackle with 20 lb test or braid. I have seen it spook fish to many times. Besides I like the fight a light outfit gives. Some of these people just want to jerk the females out so they can get there eggs. I sometimes use a 5 ft. boron ultra light spinning rod. It has 4 lb test and two lb tippet leader on it. When the water is clear they can shy away from 4 lb test. I go down to 1 lb test tippet but you don't want to many fisher people around you when playing these fish on that light of line. They go where they want to and you just have to where them down.


----------



## wtbfishin

damn thing opened when posted but not now for some reason, it is an area off limits to fishing, where they narrowed the water way to collect eggs from the fish. They were jumping a short spillway and through some openings. It looked like there were HUNDREDS of SH trying to get up into the area. Got me in the mood :yes:! I'm going to take 2 8wts and a 6wt, they look like they might snap my 10' 3 wt! We're all C&R, I have read people say they are not good eating which seemed odd, I've had sea run SH out west years ago and it was good eating. What do the fishermen want the eggs for bait? I saw a photo of gutted fish w/the eggs removed, fish thrown into the trash by some idiot .


----------



## Richard J.

I would like to add that if someone tells you that you have to use noodle rods up there. Thank them and walk away. That is a bunch of bull. Noodle rods are great for bream fishing under brush and stuff, but not needed there. Maybe in a boat trolling along the shore but stream fishing no. If I can give any information to anyone just PM me and I will be happy to do so.


----------

